# Axiom Audio on wall, in wall, or something else?



## pedrobogus (May 28, 2009)

I am replacing my PSB Stratus Mini bookshelves with an on-wall or in-wall system for the wife approval (and to keep small children safe). I have a medium/large room - about 25' x 22' x 8'. I am not too worried about sound outside of main viewing area of 10' x 15 and already have nice Boston dipole surrounds and a SVS sub for the system. I need L/C/R to complete the setup. I have a small budget of about $500. I am debating (or fixating) on this - should I go Axiom Audio on-wall M22s and wait for center until I have more cash, do I go Axiom Audio M3s with Axiom Audio VP100 center because it fits in budget, or something cheap like Polk Audio RC85is and some other center? Are there others I should be considering? I will be using the setup for music listening more than Home Theater for now but it is our mail HT area. As for music, I am crazy about reproduction of vocals and good clean sound (within reason for a guy on a smallish budget). Any input is very much appreciated!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That is a bit of a tall order for $500, especially if your primary use is for music. I think anything in your price range will be a downgrade from your PSB's, which I believe are pretty neutral, uncolored and accurate. There are not many in-wall speakers out there that I would recommend, there are some great ones but they come with a pretty substantial cost. OTOH, the Axiom M3 on-wall may provide a budget friendly solution for you. Check out Dale's review of the Axiom M3.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it posssible to sell the PSB Stratus Mini bookshelves? This would increase your budget and give a wider range of available replacements.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

EMP Tek offers some large on wall speakers which I would prefer over the Axiom offerings :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I really like the Axiom M3's and even have a pair that I use in my setup as the wide for Audyssey DSX. The performance is excellent and they make a quality product and have outstanding customer service. I don't have any experience with the EMP Tek that GranteedEV is recommending however; I do know that he knows what he is talking about and anything he is recommending is going to be a very solid offering.


----------

